# Ebu To Ibu Conversion?



## Enerjex (24/6/07)

Hi all, was just looking on the Muntons website at a kit I brewed (and am currently enjoying a glass of) and the bitterness is listed in EBU not IBU. Is there a conversion so I can work out the IBUs? Are they just the same thing? Cheers


----------



## MHB (24/6/07)

1:1
they are the same thing

MHB


----------



## Enerjex (24/6/07)

thanks mate :beerbang:


----------



## thomniville (11/3/20)

if that was true then there would only be EBU or IBU. too calculate the difference you can use the formula:

IBU = -0.0065E^2 + 1.1526E – 0.6197

the E stands for EBU.

good luck!


----------



## grandadrob (26/9/20)

so 20 ebu = 19.8 ibu
50 ebu=40.7 ibu
100 ebu = 49.6 ibu

surely it would be closer to linear...


----------



## MHB (27/9/20)

Go back in time far enough and there were at least 3 ways to measure bitterness, it has for the last 10-15 years been unified, most people call it IBU (international bitterness unit) it is generally regarded as being mg/L of iso-alpha acids / L of finished beer.
American literature often calls it a BU (bitterness Unit) (US comes with a built in reluctance acknowledge there is a rest of the world - some times the poms aren't far behind)
Some of the oldest methods involved a taste test which were very non linear as well as being fairly unreproducible (best guess method). The best of the modern methods uses HPLC, very accurate and repeatable.
Mark


----------



## grandadrob (27/9/20)

yet further googling says they are the same - the more we know the more we don't know....


----------

